# Be Thinking



## Steve Owen (Aug 24, 2005)

www.bethinking.org 

[they claim] to be the largest apologetics resource in the world.

Enjoy!

Martin

[edited as are the others to follow]

[Edited on 8-27-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Steve Owen (Aug 26, 2005)

The site is sponsored by U.C.C.F. the British Universities Christian Union organization and part of I.F.E.S.

Alas, I am considerably too old to be part of it. However, I did find some excellent articles there and thought it was worthwhile to share.

Martin

[edited as are the others to follow]

[Edited on 8-27-05 by pastorway]


----------

